# Thanks Mods :-)



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

We got it guys... 

know lets use it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

lol.. yeah super NI


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

about time the give us it


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

lol honestly! you cant please some people


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks for this


----------



## scrob (Jan 18, 2006)

Alright gimps, see you can't get away from the RMS massive wherever you go these days


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i would just like to add that mods dont sort the sections :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

but you do help a lot though


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

y is the northern ireland section now in the ireland section??


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

Jmax said:


> y is the northern ireland section now in the ireland section??


i dunno, we lost our country's section, mainland people don't understand


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

i think that scotland england and wales under 1 section


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> i think that scotland england and wales under 1 section


might as well put france,germany,holland in there too, we got a country not even in the uk added with ours lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

it says Northern Ireland to me?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

And me ????


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL guys!!!

I bought a exhaust of ebay and it said postage £40 to the UK...

It never came... the guy wanted £150 postage to N. Ireland.

I had to spell it out to him that N.Ireland was part of the UK... He wouldn't accept it at all!!!

In the end I never got m exhaust.. Or my money back..


----------



## slideordie (Feb 16, 2006)

scrob said:


> Alright gimps, see you can't get away from the RMS massive wherever you go these days


and heres another! :thumb:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

and another.. lol


----------



## MissMR2 (Mar 14, 2006)

one more ere too :car:


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

and another..lol


----------

